# Scratching



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

Our Boston puppy has been scratching a lot lately. She also seems to have broken out in lots of little pimples on her belly and on the skin under her back legs. We started her on raw at 12 weeks old and now she is 4 and a half months. Could it be detox? or from the heat, it's been in the 80's here? or allergies? or any other thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She shouldn't really be detoxing when starting out so young as she hasn't build up a bunch of inappropriate ingredients in her system. My guess is that it is a combination of the heat and possible allergies. (we are having cottonwood fly around like crazy right now, dogs are sneezing and eye boogers) Try to keep it cool in your house, I use lots of fans in my house for my bullies because they have thin skin they do not do well in the heat.

I hate to have to start her out on allergy pills already, I'd keep her indoors for a day or so (just out for potty breaks) in a cool house and see if they go away. Good Luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree with whiteleo, probably not detox. I don't really believe in detox anyway. I'm thinking heat or allergy but probably not a food allergy. Exactly what are you feeding her?


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't really think it was detox, just threw it out there. We are feeding chicken necks, beef heart, and a whole fish every few days. She has also gotten some dehydrated liver and cheese as training treats. She has had boneless pork as well, but not at the moment due to cost.

Unfortunately our house is super hot in the afternoon, even with fans, but our back patio stays fairly cool so we spend most of out time outdoors in the afternoon and evening. We will try or best to keep her indoors when it is cool enough, though.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I agree with whiteleo, probably not detox. I don't really believe in detox anyway. I'm thinking heat or allergy but probably not a food allergy. Exactly what are you feeding her?


out of curiousity, not a challenge....why for don't you believe in detox? you could start another thread, so as not to muddy up this one...but i'm truly interested....mainly because it's impossible NOT to detox when drastically changing a diet..

i do agree that a dog who has been started on raw at a very young age is probably not going through detox, since he's not been eating mickie d all his life and suddenly started eating what he's supposed to eat.

he's been raised on raw...

i don't know where you live, but 80 degrees is hot for me and it makes me itch, so maybe the heat.....
there might be an environmental allergy or sensitivity...have you washed your carpets lately? changed laundry products? use a different shampoo for your dog?

i would say that i do not think it is the food at all....i think you have an itchy dog.....and unless it gets worse...i'd wait until fall to see if it goes away....

in the meantime, you could wipe her down with water to get the outside off of her. and i would not bathe her as often, so she can form a barrier against whatever is itching her...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

itchy dogs are a pain lol,mines been itching for 3 months some days good some days bad,shes been raw fed since the beginning of april ,i believe its a contact allergy that started of when her immune system got low as it came on just before her first season but also when i changed her kibble to a more expensive one!!!!,i know how stupid of me,im hoping that after a few morw months of raw ,her immune system will be back to healthy and she will be able to fight off whats going on in her system,patience patience patience ,i know lol,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> itchy dogs are a pain lol,mines been itching for 3 months some days good some days bad,shes been raw fed since the beginning of april ,i believe its a contact allergy that started of when her immune system got low as it came on just before her first season but also when i changed her kibble to a more expensive one!!!!,i know how stupid of me,im hoping that after a few morw months of raw ,her immune system will be back to healthy and she will be able to fight off whats going on in her system,patience patience patience ,i know lol,karen


rubbing lily's shoulders, softly saying, patience, dear woman, patience....


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

MrTroyHouse said:


> Our Boston puppy has been scratching a lot lately. She also seems to have broken out in lots of little pimples on her belly and on the skin under her back legs. We started her on raw at 12 weeks old and now she is 4 and a half months. Could it be detox? or from the heat, it's been in the 80's here? or allergies? or any other thoughts? Thanks!


An Infected rash is one of the side effects from Ivermectin which is in heartguard. It can also be a symptom of other pesticides your applying to your dog or house.


----------

